
Show HN: I created the simplest human language - gruget
https://medium.com/@minilanguage/mini-the-minimal-language-3f3710e28166
======
newsbinator
I love this!

> What Mini lacks, however, is technical vocabulary of any sort. You will
> never be able to discuss Kantian philosophy, file a quarterly financial
> report, or write a prescription in Mini. In fact, you may have severe
> difficulty in describing any single subject in depth.

Any plans to add domain-specific vocabulary like this, perhaps as an
extension?

If Mini catches on, people will naturally make up their own new terms. Might
as well come up with a logical set first, before this gets too messy.

